# carpet tape?



## deacon76 (Feb 25, 2010)

I've been reading a lot of posts about using carpet tape to adhere a template to the work piece. Is this the best way to do it? does it actually hold the template firm enough to use as a guide? And is there residual glue or adhesive left on the piece when you separate them? 

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

deacon76 said:


> I've been reading a lot of posts about using carpet tape to adhere a template to the work piece. Is this the best way to do it?


As far as I know.



> does it actually hold the template firm enough to use as a guide?


yes



> And is there residual glue or adhesive left on the piece when you separate them?


yes. At least with the one I used. Yellow, cheap kind from the Borg.



> Thanks,
> Dan


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes the carpet tape works great for this purpose. It is double sided. I use it for cutting out the patterns on raised paneled doors. As far as residue just don't leave in on for long periods like day's. Any residue is usually taken off during the sanding process.


----------



## Tom Hintz (Aug 31, 2009)

My local big box store always has cheap and more expensive two-sided carpet tapes. When I used the cheap stuff the hold was not real secure and there might be some residue left behind. When I used the more expensive brand (3M?) it held great and didn't leave anything behind when removed. I also figured that the actual cost-per-use was stupid small so I quit sweating a few bucks and use the expensive stuff.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I use the fiberous stuff from WalMart's paint section. It's Duck brand and cost is about 3 buck a roll. (50' IIRC). It holds VERY well. To separate, I just dribble lacquer thinner in the seams, or, if small parts, immerse them. Thinner will also completely remove the residue. 
The tape is pressure activated so I will hit it with a rubber mallet or clamp it in the bench vise before routing.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*carpet tape*

i get mine from a cabnet shop It is real thin and it hold's like it is nailed down I wouldn't use the thick stuff Maybe a little movement ? The name is intertape polymer group Made in sarasota florida here is one dist.

Adhesive Tape 

and another google search 


intertape polymer group Made in sarasota florida


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

deacon76 said:


> I've been reading a lot of posts about using carpet tape to adhere a template to the work piece. Is this the best way to do it? does it actually hold the template firm enough to use as a guide? And is there residual glue or adhesive left on the piece when you separate them?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan


Hi Dan - I have had carpet tape slip on me, including some of the brands previously mentioned. I suspect the main reason was I tend to be a bit stingy with it. Whenever possible I prefer a pinner. Can leave small holes but generally easy to take care of. JMHO


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

A lot of people don't realize that carpet tape (the cloth back type) is pressure sensitive. The more pressure you put on it the harder it holds. Therefore, I suspect, the people who have trouble with it moving have neglected to pressure the pieces together. I would not suggest using this on thin pieces as you may break the piece trying to get the tape to release.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i use a brand called manco. it wont slip is very thin and very sticky! 

BUT, i also agree with John on the pinner. i hardly ever use tape anymore since i got a pin nailer.


https://www.hardwareworld.com/2x75ft-Carpet-Tape-pTVE3XP.aspx


----------

